# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Μετασχηματιστές τοροειδείς 3 τεμάχια. Πωλούνται.

## sotron1

Μετασχηματιστές τοροειδείς 3 τεμάχια. Πωλούνται.

2 μετασχηματιστές 12 V 50 W 
1 μετασχηματιστής 12 V 100 W.

Τιμή 20 ευρώ και οι τρείς.

Δεν στέλνονται.

Σωτήρης.

Τηλ : 6955089364


DSC_0265.jpg

----------

